# Where can I find Honey Super Cell (HSC) Frames?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It appears their web site has been hijacked. I'm pretty sure Lapps and Simpsons stocks it.


----------



## Andy45cal (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks Michael!
I found it and Lapps is only a couple of hours away!
Jerry


----------

